# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Venta de alverjon Huaraz

## YTPERUVIAN

Estimados,
Para los interesados  tengo a la venta
Alverjon en vaina y papa rosada. Procedente de Huaraz.
Interesados llamar 985367373.
Se vende en chacra o cosechado.
Atte, MartinTemas similares: TIERRAS EN CARAZ-ANCASH (a una hora de Huaraz)- Ayuda! CURSO REGIONAL AGRICULTURA ORGÁNICA Y BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS , 07 Y 08 DE SETIEMBRE 2012 - HUARAZ ANCASH Artículo: Hoy presentan III Feria Alimentaria Andina que se realizará en Huaraz Curso  Regional Certificación de Productos Orgánicos - Huaraz, 08 y 09 de Julio del 2011

----------

